# Iron claw THE TOCK



## marcellus07 (12. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen, 

Ich stoße im Internet immer wieder auf Testberichte von Ruten die getestet und für erste-klasse befunden worden und frage mich wie seriös diese sind. Beispiel: tackletest von "abgemetert" testet die rute the tock von iron claw: wirklich so gut wie beschrieben? Oder gekauft?

Gibt es jemand der die rute besitzt und mit ihr die gleichen emotionalen sympathien teilt wie im Testbericht? Oder doch nur Marketing? 

Würde mich über Rückmeldungen freuen..

Peace & Out

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jkc (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Iron claw THE TOCK*

Hi,

habe das ganze mal kurz gegoogelt und bin an mehreren Stelle auf ne gewisse Sänger-Affinität seitens "abgemetert" gestoßen, so, dass für mich der "Test" eher ne Werbeanzeige ist.

Hatte die 240er selber nur mal kurz in der Hand und geworfen, könnte jetzt nichts negatives zu der Rute sagen. Rückmeldung und Balance war sehr gut, ich meine der Kollege hatte ne 2500er Biomaster und eine Ausgleichsgewichtsscheibe drauf.

Grüße JK


----------



## RayZero (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Iron claw THE TOCK*

Hmmm...
Also der Test sagt jetzt nicht gerade viel aus - der Typ ist begeistert. Aber was die Ruten jetzt besser macht wie andere 140€ Jigruten, welche teilweise auch hochauflösend sind, geht nicht hervor. Auch die Beringung ist über 100€ mittlerweile nichts besonderes mehr.

Die Rute wird schon taugen - aber in dem Preisbereich hat sie harte Konkurrenz. Yasei Aspius, Biomaster, Gunki Bushi und wie sie alle heißen...


----------



## marcellus07 (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Iron claw THE TOCK*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe das ganze mal kurz gegoogelt und bin an mehreren Stelle auf ne gewisse Sänger-Affinität seitens "abgemetert" gestoßen, so, dass für mich der "Test" eher ne Werbeanzeige ist.
> 
> ...


Ich wusste nicht ob ich links posten darf. Schwer zu finden isser nicht, gibt schließlich nur einen 

Kannst du mir was zur spitze sagen? Geht die rute semi para. ins rückrad? 

Und ja, die Affinität zu Sänger ist vorhanden 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jkc (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Iron claw THE TOCK*

Hi, ich habe sie feinfühliger und lebhafter als die 40g-Aspius in Erinnerung, zur Aktionskurve kann ich nicht viel sagen, ich hab noch nicht an der Rute ziehen lassen. Stand daneben, wie Boardie "Siever" nen 46er Barsch an der Rute gedrillt hat, was für die Rute jetzt nicht unbedingt 100%iger Zielfisch ist, sowas wie ne Biegung im Blank war aber zu erkennen.

Grüße JK


----------



## marcellus07 (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Iron claw THE TOCK*

Danke für die Info

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Siever (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Iron claw THE TOCK*

Alsoooo, der JKC hat es ja schon erwähnt. Ich habe die Rute und bin begeistert. Ich habe sie mir als "Dickbarsch-Rute" (2,40m) ausgesucht. Und zwar deshalb, weil sie Bisse zum einen sauber anzeigt und knallhart verwerten kann, zum anderen aber im Drill weich genug für die zarten Mäuler von Barschen ist. So kann ich sicher Barsche fangen und trotzdem auch noch Zanderbisse kontern. Viele andere Ruten bekommen diesen Kompromis nicht hin.


----------



## Köfi83 (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Iron claw THE TOCK*

Hi,

 Ich kann über die Rute selbst nix sagen, außer das mittlerweile 4-5 Kollegen die Rute haben und in den höchsten Tönen davon schwärmen.
 Ich werde Sie mir wahrscheinlich auch noch holen in 2,4m:q.

 Gruß Köfi


----------



## Angler9999 (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Iron claw THE TOCK*



Siever schrieb:


> Alsoooo, der JKC hat es ja schon erwähnt. Ich habe die Rute und bin begeistert. Ich habe sie mir als "Dickbarsch-Rute" (2,40m) ausgesucht. Und zwar deshalb, weil sie Bisse zum einen sauber anzeigt und knallhart verwerten kann, zum anderen aber im Drill weich genug für die zarten Mäuler von Barschen ist. So kann ich sicher Barsche fangen und trotzdem auch noch Zanderbisse kontern. Viele andere Ruten bekommen diesen Kompromis nicht hin.



Die Rute hat 65gr Wg. Für zarte Barschmäuler ist das sicher etwas viel. (Wenn das so stimmt) Vielleicht passt das ja mit der Aktion der Rute gut zusammen.

Andererseits habe ich mit der Pro-T ebenfalls eine gute Rute von Sänger gefunden, sodass man sich eine weitere Rute der Marke auf jeden Fall mal ansehen kann.


----------



## Siever (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Iron claw THE TOCK*

Es ist ja vorrangig auch eine Zanderrute,  die bis zur Bisserkennung auch alle Eigenschaften einer solchen perfekt erfüllt. Aber im Drill ist sie dann doch so weich,  dass die zappeligen Kopfstöße nicht gleich zum aussteigen führen. In der Regel sind Zanderruten ja auch im Drill wie ein Besenstiel. Oder Barschruten sind fürs Gummiangeln zu weich... 
Sagen wir es mal so, die Tock ist eine ausgewogene Großbarsch/ Zanderrute...


----------



## zanderzone (13. Januar 2016)

Hatte sie noch nicht in der Hand, aber allein die Marke Iron Claw schreckt mich irgendwie ab!


----------



## Blechinfettseb (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Iron claw THE TOCK*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Hatte sie noch nicht in der Hand, aber allein die Marke Iron Claw schreckt mich irgendwie ab!



Kann ich verstehen. Gerade im Iron Claw und im PFS Segment von Sänger wurde und wird auch noch viel Mist vertrieben. Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass sich bei den Ruten seit letztem Jahr einiges getan hat. Kollege hat eine schwere BC-Hechtrute und bisher absolut begeistert (ich finde Sie jedoch etwas zu kopflastig). Beim Dealer um die Ecke konnte ich fast das ganze Rutenprogramm begutachten und die Verarbeitung und das erste Gefühl absolut Top. Nicht mit vorher zu vergleichen. Die neuen Hechztgummis die bald rauskommen sahen beim Vertreter auch recht gut aus. Zumindestens die Ruten sind zur Zeit durchaus mal einen Blick wert. #6


----------



## vermesser (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Iron claw THE TOCK*

Klingt nicht uninteressant die Rute. Aber der Preis ist (mir) für eine "Billigmarke" zu hoch. Seh ich das richtig, dass die 160 Euro kosten soll?? Ziemlich ambitioniert finde ich. 

Kann jemand einen direkten Vergleich gegen Aspius, Mag Pro oder eine Fantasista (auch nur etwas teurer, wenn im Sonderangebot) ziehen?

Gesendet von meinem Titans2_DG700 mit Tapatalk


----------



## vermesser (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Iron claw THE TOCK*

Zumal die jetzt erstmal von den Daten nicht außergewöhnlich klingt. 36t Blank, 2.70, 205 Gramm...hmm.

Schade, die würde ich gern mal probeangeln.

Gesendet von meinem Titans2_DG700 mit Tapatalk


----------



## marcellus07 (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Iron claw THE TOCK*

da ich 95% der Zeit am Wasser vom Ufer angel käme für mich hauptsächlich die 2,70m in Frage. Zum Gummifischen auf Hecht, Zander & Barsch... oder einfach alles was Zähne besitzt.

 Ich bin auch kein Sänger fan, scheint se ja nicht verkehrt zu sein..


----------



## Siever (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Iron claw THE TOCK*



vermesser schrieb:


> Klingt nicht uninteressant die Rute. Aber der Preis ist (mir) für eine "Billigmarke" zu hoch. Seh ich das richtig, dass die 160 Euro kosten soll?? Ziemlich ambitioniert finde ich.
> 
> Kann jemand einen direkten Vergleich gegen Aspius, Mag Pro oder eine Fantasista (auch nur etwas teurer, wenn im Sonderangebot) ziehen?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Titans2_DG700 mit Tapatalk



Ich kann einen direkten Vergleich zur Aspius ziehen. Meiner Meinung nach ist die Aspius auch im Drill ein Stock, was die Tock in 2,40m und 2,70m eben nicht ist.

Im Netz sehe ich diese Rute regelmäßig für etwa 140€, was ich für diese Rute völlig angemessen finde. 

Was die Ruten generell angeht, so setze ich meine Sänger- Brille mal für einen kurzen Moment ab. 
Ich behaupte mal, dass 75% der Ruten im unteren Preissegment angesiedelt und für den "gewöhnlichen Angler" gedacht sind. Es gibt kaum Ruten, die mehr als 80€ kosten. Den meisten aus diesem Thread unterstelle ich hiermit mal, dass sie in der Regel mit sehr hochwertigem und teuren Material fischen. Dass ihr diese Ruten dann schrämmelig findet, ist nachvollziehbar. Ein Tipp für eine Rutenserie im unteren Preissegment: Doiyo Ninjin. 
Wer bereit ist, für ein Sänger-Produkt etwas mehr als 100€ auszugeben (zum Beispiel für die Iron Claw Niyo oder "the tool", die Doiyo Daikon) , wird auch mehr bekommen. Das ist bei Shimano, Abu etc. nicht anders.


----------



## vermesser (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Iron claw THE TOCK*

Danke Siever, ich find die Rute gar nicht "schrämmlig"  .

Ich hätte sie für den Preis nur gern mal in der Hand zum Testen  .


----------



## Köfi83 (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Iron claw THE TOCK*

Na dann ab in den nächsten Angelladen.
 Ich werde Sie vor dem Kauf auch erst in der Hand halten#6

 Köfi


----------



## vermesser (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Iron claw THE TOCK*

Ich wüsste grade keinen einzigen Laden hier in der Ecke, der hochpreisige Sänger führt...


----------



## zanderzone (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Iron claw THE TOCK*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ich wüsste grade keinen einzigen Laden hier in der Ecke, der hochpreisige Sänger führt...



genau das schrecht mich zum zweiten ab.. bei uns führt der landhandel (Raiffeisen Markt) die Sänger Produkte.. Passt für mich irgendwie nicht.. ;-)


----------



## vermesser (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Iron claw THE TOCK*

Naja, es kann ja sein, dass die teuren Sänger etwas gutes für verhältnismäßig wenig Geld sind.

Die Beschreibung "Gefertigt aus 30T und 40T Carbon und komplett mit Fuji Komponenten, wie auch den neuen K-Guides versehen." der Doiyo Daiko liest sich nicht übel...

Aber wenn Sänger damit was werden will, sollten sie dringend dafür sorgen, dass man die Ruten auch mal in die Hand nehmen kann! In "richtigen" Angelläden, auch im Vergleich zu anderen Ruten dieser Preisklasse. 

Sänger gibt es ja auch gern in Baumärkten etc...als einzige Marke.

Wenn dann würde ich eine solche Rute schon gern mal neben eine Fantasista, Aspius oder so halten...


----------



## Hänger06 (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Iron claw THE TOCK*

Moin bei den Preis ....

schlage ich mal die Smoke oder wenn es preislich günstiger sein soll die Shotgun von Quantum vor in 2,55 oder kleiner (Ebay) .

Gruß


----------



## W-Lahn (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Iron claw THE TOCK*

Seit ich den "Sänger-Rap" kenne kann ich diese Firma nicht mehr ernst nehmen  :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0qk2MYp0SM


----------



## Andal (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Iron claw THE TOCK*

Du bist aber leicht zu manipulieren.


----------



## RayZero (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Iron claw THE TOCK*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Seit ich den "Sänger-Rap" kenne kann ich diese Firma nicht mehr ernst nehmen  :
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0qk2MYp0SM



Haha ich hab was richtig abartig schlechtes erwartet, aber so schlimm wars dann gar nicht :m

Irgendwie muss man auffallen, dass passt schon so :q


----------



## xbsxrvxr (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Iron claw THE TOCK*

:q
...schon irgendwie witzig...

werde trotzdem nie was von denen kaufen


----------



## bacalo (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Iron claw THE TOCK*

Ergänzend zu der Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist II Lure (in 3,05 m, WG 20-70) fische ich seit Oktober 2015 mit der "the Tock". 
Ideal für das Jiggen mit Shads zwischen 8 und 15 cm mit Bleiköpfen zwischen 8 und 25 Gramm. Wobei 12 - 20 Grammköpfe das ideale Gewicht bei der hier am Main i. d. R. vorkommenden Strömung und bei regem Schiffverkehr ist. 
Die "telefonische Rückmeldung" der Gerte ist schnell und sehr direkt. So wurden einige Kammschupper von außen am Kopfbereich gehakt. Mit ihrer mittelharten Aktion deckt sie das genannte Köderspektrum gut ab. Die Wurfweite mit einer gutgefüllten Daiwa Infinity Q 3000 (altes Modell) ist sehr respektabel; auch das fischen mit einem 4/5er Mepps kommt auch gut.  
Meine CMW-Spinnmaster II bleibt immer öfter im Kofferraum liegen.


----------



## BigGameHunter (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Iron claw THE TOCK*

Hallo leute ich glaube es gibt nen Video schon länger von der noch aus der Testphase auf Youtube nur da hatten sie die noch nicht vorgestellt kann aber auch ne andere sein ich vermute mal aber is die in 2,70. Also meiner meinung nach die erste Rute wo der am Faulenzen is. Ich mein auch The Tock kann man auf der lesen im Video.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eA04q272DbY


----------



## Jamdoumo (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Iron claw THE TOCK*



Siever schrieb:


> Alsoooo, der JKC hat es ja schon erwähnt. Ich habe die Rute und bin begeistert. Ich habe sie mir als "Dickbarsch-Rute" (2,40m) ausgesucht. Und zwar deshalb, weil sie Bisse zum einen sauber anzeigt und knallhart verwerten kann, zum anderen aber im Drill weich genug für die zarten Mäuler von Barschen ist. So kann ich sicher Barsche fangen und trotzdem auch noch Zanderbisse kontern. Viele andere Ruten bekommen diesen Kompromis nicht hin.



Bist Du nicht sogar Teamangler bei Sänger/ Ironclaw?


----------



## Spiker86 (19. April 2016)

*AW: Iron claw THE TOCK*

Hat die Rute jetzt schon jemand ausgiebig testen können?
Fazit?
Gruß Daniel


----------



## Spiker86 (20. April 2016)

*AW: Iron claw THE TOCK*

Wirklich niemand?


----------



## bebexx (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Iron claw THE TOCK*

Würde mich auch mal interessieren....


----------



## shafty262 (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Iron claw THE TOCK*

Auf jedenfall hat die Rute ne Kinderkrankheit. Das System zum Kontergewichte draufpacken löst sich aus dem Blank. Jetzt schon bei 2 Ruten in meinem Bekanntenkreis passiert. Die Spitze ist sensibel und zeigt Bisse super an. Der Rollenhalter liegt gut in der Hand. Power ist reichlich vorhanden und auch nem guten Fisch was entgegen zu setzen.  Ich finde in dem Preisbereich ne absolute Kaufempfehlung. Allerdings traue ich der Rute keine 60 Gramm zu. Sonst nen Top Stock. Haltbarkeit muss sich halt noch zeigen.


----------



## agent123orange (8. März 2017)

*AW: Iron claw THE TOCK*

Servus allerseits,
ich überlege mir die "The Tock" als Allround-Spinnfischrute (für GuFi und Wobbler) zuzulegen. Kann irgendjemand die (Langzeit-)Qualitäten der Rute auch nach längerer Nutzung bestätigen?
VG, Jan


----------



## jkc (9. März 2017)

*AW: Iron claw THE TOCK*

Hi, die Rute ist schon sehr aufs Gufifischen ausgelegt, zum Wobblerfischen wäre die gar nicht meins. An der Aktion ändert sich auch nach mehreren Jahren so schnell nichtst.#6

Grüße JK


----------



## bensherman (9. März 2017)

*AW: Iron claw THE TOCK*

Ich habe sie in 2.70 und bin recht zufrieden. Leider habe ich noch keine 90+ Hechte damit Drillinge können aber ich sehe da keine Probleme. Gut arbeitet sie erst ab ca 15g. Drunter ist sie nix für mich. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------

